# Aztec International (Candle Company) Reviews



## nsmar4211 (Nov 4, 2015)

To piggyback off the Fragrance Buddy and Tennessee Candle threads, I'll do an Aztec thread. These are also on the spreadsheet but just in case the spreadsheet pulls a Houdini I'm putting them here . I've ordered a few months of the 5/$5 (which works out to 5/$10 after shipping), and here are the ones I've tried thus far:

3 Month Cure:

              Cactus   and Sea Salt-my favorite, ordered the 8oz of it! nice clean smell, not as sharp green as Bamboo's but refreshing. Weird green discolor in my 1lb batch, I did add apricot shells but they didn't discolor green in any other batch. Will update if it discolors like that again. If I remember correctly it did accel a bit but I was soaping over 130 (oops) and didn't pay much attention to that.

Coconut Bay-   went to vanilla almost immediately   after pouring, but after a 3 month cure I do indeed smell coconut faintly. Discolored to a dark dark reddish brown. Behaved well in mixing. Would probably want to swirl unscented batter (it didn't bleed into the corners that didn't get mixed well), finished color doesn't fit the scent . 

 Coconut Lime Breeze-  mostly lime   at pour, no accel no discolor. Faded after three months to something I can't describe (but not bad). Not impressed though.

              Gain-as described   (the green gain bottle smell). No noticeable accel or discolor, still going strong at 3 months. Would definetly use if I wanted my soap to smell like Gain LOL. 

              Barn wood-BLECH. There's a thread on this. Had to reorder it to retest, second batch not as bad but it's more of the   back of a "cadillac ranch" than any kind of cedar/etc like the description says. Unless you're into cheap hotel perfume, stay away. Didn't discolor, no notes on accel (was holding my nose too much I think).

              Lilac- behaved well, no discolor...but.. I got DOS on the test bar at the six week mark. It was with all the others and they are fine so I'd have to retest this scent to see if it was the scent. Ok lilac smell, kinda light and artifical.

              Mango Papaya-  sweet   mango with a splich of papaya. Bad behaver in test bar, riced and seperated and etc. Yellowish discolor, ashed badly too. Scent OOB so good I used some as air freshner dripped on a coaster! Saving this for HP.

  Bamboo-very well behaved, no notes on discolor. More "green" plant-y smelling than cactus and sea salt. I do like it.

              Carribbean Escape-behaved well, mild brown discolor... the scent itself didn't bring to mind Carribbean though. I think it's supposed to be a tropical scent. Not impressed. 

Just bought, haven't tested, will update:

Egyptian Musk-OOB, hrm, can't describe. Powdery musk maybe. Clear in bottle. Meh in fresh soap, powdery fluffy perfume so far?

Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow-OOB, I'll give you the vanilla. The pumpkin will probably come out in the soap.I'm expecting this to discolor between the vanilla and the bottle color being peach. Update: Brown tan discolor, scents are morphing (nicely) after fresh pour.

Plumeria- I hope this soaps well, smells great OOB. Yellow in bottle. Update: Went fast once in but managable, smells the same in fresh pour.

Sage- Clear in bottle. Doesn't smell like sage plant OOB, will have to wait after test to decide...Update: Behaved well, doesn't smell like any sage I"ve ever smelt at fresh pour...

Leather-clear in bottle. OOB smells like "new car" air freshner (which I guess is technically leather). Not sure I'll like this one. Update: Behaved well, still smells like a chemical new car smell at fresh pour...

Pink Sands-Yellow in bottle. Nice sweet floral smell OOB, if it holds I can see why people like it. Update: Behaved , did get a few droplets on top that reabsorbed before I had time to test. Still smells good at fresh pour..

Patchouli-have to laugh, dark urine color in bottle. OOB smells like...incense! Will see what it morphs too (if it does) but out of the Patchouli's I've sniffed it's the closest to a nice incense. Update: Behaved well, still smells like incense (nice way) at fresh pour, discolored so far to a tannish.


Majority of the scents I've tried I do like. They only mostly change slightly in soap, they lose the chemical overtones some have out of bottle so it's good. About 50/50 on behaviour, but I'm suspecting my temps to be more of an issue. All of them were added after trace and hand stirred or lightly blended with a weak milk frother, possibly adding them to the oils might help. I did 1oz per pound of oils, except as noted most stay strong so you could use less if you liked it light.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a few that I have tried, but my results weren't as favorable as yours. The White & Ginger smelled great oob, but was very weak in the cured soap. Sea Minerals was the same beautiful scent oob, Tobacco did hold well in soap, more of a pipe tobacco scent. Peppermint & Rosemary, it had to be my nose, I smelled something like baby vomit, smelled it oob and in the soap. I gave the soap away with a warning, and everyone loved it. I gave the bottle of FO away and my friend loves it.


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 7, 2015)

I mixed the Barn Wood with Oak for Men. It has a nice , not too strong scent and it was easy to work with. It's about 3 months old and hasn't faded. The Barn Wood by itself I wouldn't have ever used. I have used the Willow and Pink Lilac. It is a nice lilac scent, quite strong and doesn't fade but it does accelerate.
French Lavender and Honey is a light scent. I don't get lavender or honey and it is very light in the soap but it is still curing.  I don't like any of these enough to buy again.

Mary Lou


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 7, 2015)

Quilter-my barn wood smells NOTHING manly (and it's the second bottle). Can't imagine mixing it with anything to even resemble manly...my test sniffers all went for cheap hotel old lady perfume soap smell as a description LOL. I won't even attempt it again! 

Did a few testers yesterday, all behaved well at mixing with a few hardening up fast (had time to get into mold), we'll see how they hold during cure!


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm glad you're testing Aztec f.o.s I  bought from them when they had the bigger sale on 1 oz. bottles ( Not the 5 for 5). I didn't care for most of what I bought and have tried blending a few. Most of their reviews are for candles and don't help if you are making soap. Keep on testing. 

Mary Lou


----------



## AnneLl (Dec 12, 2015)

I bought quite a few FOs from them when I was going thru Knoxville.  It's been hits and misses. The Raspberry jam smell spot on even after several months. Their Macintosh Apple smells just like a fresh cut apple and has been curing for months. I used the Oatmeal, milk, and honey in a batch and the soap smelled like rotten eggs as soon as it was cut.  The sulfur smell went away a few days later.  I love Patio Garden in the bottle, but couldn't stand it in the finished soap. My daughter said the smell changed and it smelled like a blend of honeysuckle and cilantro...odd combo.


----------



## rainycityjen (Dec 14, 2015)

I just reordered Walk in the Woods and Romance. Also am trying Rosemary Mint, Mother's Love and Rosemary Pepper on the strength of reviews. Freebies: basil sage mint, bergamot myrrh, oak for men, prince charming, and eucalyptus spearmint. I can review in a bit. Walk in the Woods though... Mmmm it was my runaway favorite from all the 40+ samples I ordered last fall.


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 14, 2016)

I realize this thread is older, but wanted to chime in with my favorites from Aztec. Kumquat soaps great and smells just as good as BB's Kumquat. I also tried the one from BeScented, but prefer Aztec's (especially for the price point). Blackberry Sage, Black Raspberry Vanilla, VS Bombshell also soap really well and smell great. Rosemary Mint (Aveda type) was good, but a bit too sweet to my nose. However, I make an EO Rosemary Mint that has more bite and less sweet. I think many would enjoy the Rosemary Mint. My testers loved it. Their version of Bombshell is a bit stronger smelling than NGs. This is my 2nd reorder of Bombshell. Blackberry Sage and BRV are nice mixed together. 

Just received an order this past week of: Toasted Marshmallow, Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow, Japanese Cherry Blossom, Twisted Peppermint (smells fantastic), Sparklin' Clean (love this in sprays, etc, but haven't soaped it yet). Sparklin'Clean is a great clean smell without the detergent. Pumpkin Caramel Latte smells weird OOB, haven't used it yet. I will try to come back and update as I use some of the samples for fall/Christmas soaps. I have about 15 other 1oz samples as well.


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 17, 2016)

Wanted to update with some dislikes (for soap):

Vermont Honeyed Apple smells fantastic, makes a great spray, but all of the apple disappears in CP soap. Left with a tan bar that smells generically sweet. No apple.
French Lavender and Honey: again, smells fantastic, makes a great spray, but you lose all of the scent in soap. Very faint sweet smell in soap. Acceleration noted.


----------

